# Chupacabra



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Have chupacabra established breeding populations in Utah yet?

What about their table quality?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah I think they're breeding in Utah now. 

7 trail cam videos of chupacabra were turned in to the Utah Wolf Trail Cam Program (UWTCP) in 2013. That was 4 more chupacabra videos than 2012.

The number of trail cam videos of Utah wolves remained steady at zero.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Saw goob's reply to this thread, thought it would be a chupacabra recipe 


-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I saw a couple of Chupacabras while camping years ago. The crazy things you see after a bottle of Cuervo still astonishes me. :mrgreen:


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I once shot an elk and watched it go down about 100 yards away. It was late so I left the animal to retrieve in the morning. When I went back the next day the carcass was gone and there were chupacabra tracks EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't know about the Utah population but DC is loaded with the breading little blood suckers! Big 
New species called chubrabama.....


----------

